# Load bearing walls second story



## audit2 (Apr 23, 2007)

We bought a 2 story house in Texas. Some of the bedrooms are quite small and we though we would take out a wall. My wife says (know it all) that all 2nd story walls are load bearing. If not, what are the chance that they are? I saw the prior thread describing how to tell but we won't be in the new home for a awhile to check the beam direction. I hope I am right so I can "rub" it in and I realize that this is scant info but THANKS much!
  Ron


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 23, 2007)

All second floor walls are not load bearing.

BUT

*Only* a qualified contractor, carpenter, architect, inspector or engineer can tell you which walls are load bearing. Generally, walls that run parallel to the ceiling joists are not load bearing, but there are always exceptions to that rule. Until you know for sure and have a second opinion from someone qualified to determine.. always assume that all walls are load bearing 

So, that said. You could both be right!


----------



## cibula11 (Apr 23, 2007)

How about that.  Square Eye settles an arguement with a compromise.  A diy fixer and marriage counselor 

I would agree as well.


----------



## mrbill (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in construction and couldn't tell you which wall is load bearing although there as in much of construction has to be some sort of rule to a load bearing wall correct ?


----------

